# Dog Box



## rhodes11 (Aug 19, 2012)

I am looking to get some feedback on dog boxes. Looking to get one for a German shorthair . Any input on  a particular brands pros and cons and where to purchase one would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 19, 2012)

Explain the purpose. Housebreaking? Travel? 

If this is about a pup and housebreaking/chewing, I would go with a wire crate. They fold up small and allow for better air. If this is about travel, then a vari-kennel hard sided crate is warranted, provides warmth and impact protection and is airline approved. If it is for the back of a truck or for an extremely strong dog, then metal crates are in order (anchored if in a truck). Which ever, buy a crate for the adult dog, regardless of what size he is now.


----------



## rhodes11 (Aug 19, 2012)

This is for the back of a full size truck. i have heard a lot of good things about owens!


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 19, 2012)

rhodes11 said:


> This is for the back of a full size truck. i have heard a lot of good things about owens!



You are looking at spending $800-$900 for a metal crate to enclose a 65 lb dog? Guess maybe it is like getting a flashy pair of rims.

Do those $900 crates come with temp alerts? Cause I would put the dog in the back of the cab, but if those fancy boxes come with temp control/alerts then maybe it is worth it. I have been pining for a K9 Hot-N-Pop for a while. That is worth the cash.


----------



## jsav (Aug 21, 2012)

You should check out hood's custom dog boxes on facebook, they have really nice boxes, and not to bad of a prices.


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 5, 2012)

try to get all aluminum. you wont have to worry bout it rotting later on.


----------



## wilber85 (Sep 19, 2012)

jsav said:


> You should check out hood's custom dog boxes on facebook, they have really nice boxes, and not to bad of a prices.



I have a box from Brett and while at first I was worried that it would rot or not hold up to water it has done just fine and is extremely sturdy.  You cant beat the price either.


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 19, 2012)

Aluminum will hold up better if it's all welded also. I had one for 10 years and beat the heck out of it. It was an old UWS (united welding) box out of Perry,Florida. There's several aluminum welding shops here that make them. Single and double door versions or they can make custom boxes.


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 20, 2012)

Dog boxes are great! Mine is aluminum with top storage, and the dogs seem comfortable in any weather. 

Sonya,  my box is insulated between the sheets of aluminum. I have used a plastic crate (securely fastened of course) but I don't recommend it in the bed of a truck unless you only have one dog, and it is still not as good as a more secure dog box. 

Dog box will usually hold 2 or more dogs, and transports pretty comfortably.  The doors are  more secure than most crates (I have a dog that can, and will, open almost any crate!). 

If using a crate, don't use the wire ones on the back of a truck, too much chance of hurting a dog and a lot of wind. 

Julia


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 20, 2012)

You can get one specifically made with this gentleman.1 bin or 2 or 3.I have 3 of these boxes and can't say enough about them.Insulated aluminum to keep them cool in the summer and warm in the winter and very easy to wash out and will last forever.

http://dura-custom.com/


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 20, 2012)

My dog box is the one on the far left (sign on top of it).


----------



## Joe Overby (Sep 22, 2012)

Most of the aluminum boxes are uninsulated.  Not a big deal unless its hot out..........I really do not like an aluminum box because light colored dogs come out with a dirty silver look from the aluminum.  I prefer my boxes be aliminum on the outside and the inside of the holes be skinned in stainless.  Most top of the line boxes are this way.  They are not however cheap.  A new Ainley, Deerskin, or Mountain Top 2 or 3 hole box with insulation, fans and a gravity fed water tank will run you about $3000-$3500.  
Sonya, NONE of these come with temp alerts however, for $20 @ home depot you can pick up a thermometer with a remote display.  Mount the thermometer in the box with a little velcro and put the remote display in the cab...instantly you know what temp the inside of the box is.  
I have owned several Ainleys and they are the gold standard IMO.  Their insulation often keeps the inside of my trailer 20-25 degrees cooler than the ambient outside temp...without the use of the fans.  Keep this in mind...you can buy a cheaper box and upgrade later or you can spend the money now and only make this purchase once.  Also, these boxes retain their value extremely well.  Spend $3500 now and sell it for $3000 in 5 years.  Its your choice but I would MUCH rather tote my dogs in a "metal" box than a plastic crate anyday...guess i've got a thing for chrome rims.


----------



## Murphy (Sep 23, 2012)

I built my dog box outta expanded metal with a carpeted plywood top. My coondogs can ride home soaking wet with 40 degree water or ice crystals and by the time we get home they are dry and warm $80 and some welding thrown together during breaks at work  

Owens makes a good box and so does diamond  deluxe and duracustom if you go aluminum most companies that are popular produce the same quality of box the wooden ones are cheaper but will rot eventually


----------



## gsu51 (Jan 21, 2013)

recommend aluminum at tractor supply


----------

